# Kernel Panic. Cannot  open root device "sda3" ....

## 2uncas

Hola,

Estoy instalando un equipo nuevo y en el arranque después de compilar el kernel me da el error:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block(0,0): error -6
> 
> Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:
> ...

 

El gestor de arranque es GRUB2

La configuración del fichero /etc/fstab es:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/sda2	none		swap         sw		0 0
> 
> /dev/sda1	/boot	 	ext2		noauto,noatime		1 2
> ...

 

La partición (dev/sda4)  raíz es ext4

Y tengo en el kernel las opciones del vl¡volumen / marcadas con * y no como modulo.

Después de compilar el kernel realizo su instalación: make install

Y actualizo grub: grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

Estoy mirando por internet pero no doy con la solución

Es un equipo con arranque OpenRC y sin entorno gráfico, por si tiene  que ver

Muchas gracias.

----------

## esteban_conde

Pureba a cambiar en /boot/grub/grub.cfg la entra de /dev/sda3 por su blkid.

----------

## quilosaq

Pega la salida de 

```
dmesg | grep sata
```

----------

## JotaCE

le diste soporte a tu kernel para el sistema de archos que estas usando??

revice la seccion File System del menuconfig de tu kernel.

SalU2

----------

## pelelademadera

 *2uncas wrote:*   

> Hola,
> 
> Estoy instalando un equipo nuevo y en el arranque después de compilar el kernel me da el error:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

root=/dev/sda3 deberia ser la linea de grub, y no sda3 a secas

en el kernel tenes que tener la controladora de disco con * y el sistema de ficheros de / minimamente si no vas a usar initramfs, en tu caso seria ext4

la instalacion del kernel, es copiar el bzImage a tu /boot, luego instalar los modulos con un make modules_install, y no con un make install, de todas maneras esto no haria que tu sistema no bootee si marcaste como * las opciones correctas en el kernel

personalmente no uso el grub-mkconfig de manera normal, tengo una linea custom que es la unica activa que es asi:

 *Quote:*   

> #!/bin/sh
> 
> cat <<EOF
> 
> if [ -f  \${config_directory}/custom.cfg ]; then
> ...

 

mientras verifiques que en hd0,2 o sea, particion 2 del disco sda esta /boot, y tu root sea /dev/sda3 deberia funcionar, tiene varias opciones mi grub, pero en tu casi seria 

 *Quote:*   

> menuentry "GENTOO" {
> 
> root=hd0,1
> 
> linux /kernel  root=/dev/sda3 quiet rootfstype=ext4

 

asi deberia funcionar al menos

----------

## 2uncas

Muchas gracias por las respuestas, mañana lo pruebo  y os indico funcionamiento

Un saludo

----------

## cameta

Yo me encontre una vez problemas como este debido al uso del inittramfs.

Lo solucione modificando el  /etc/default/grub 

```
# Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to kernel

GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true
```

----------

## colo-des

Mi experiencia es que al tener una partición /boot, hay que crear un "pivot le dicen" o algo así he leído en algún blog hace mucho tiempo.

Consta de un link al punto de montaje de /boot  con el nombre boot, un ls -l lo va a aclarar mejor:

# mount /boot

# ls -l /boot

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       1 oct 20 01:42 boot -> .

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  106088 nov 22 22:54 config-3.17.4-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root    1024 nov 22 22:56 grub

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5568153 nov 22 22:54 initramfs-3.17.4-gentoo.img

drwx------ 2 root root   12288 abr 10  2012 lost+found

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3354838 nov 22 22:54 System.map-3.17.4-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7156960 nov 22 22:54 vmlinuz-3.17.4-gentoo

Como sale listado :

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       1 oct 20 01:42 boot -> .

Sin hacer este link, al menos en mi caso, nunca pude hacer que grub2 levante las particiones , esto me pasaba antes con particiones normales

y ahora con particiones raid1.

----------

